# Elk n Mushroom Brats



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Made some bratwurst that was 1/3rd elk and 2/3rds pork. Used PS Seasoning's #284 Mushroom Brat prepackaged seasoning mix. It is fresh bratwurst, must be refrigerated and/or frozen.

Ground up about 13 pounds thru an 1/8" plate. Stuffed into 23mm to 26mm sheep casings. They casings ran a little small and the end product was slightly larger than a hot dog. That's good though, I wanted some brats that weren't so big, some that would go with regular hot dog buns for the wife and grandkids.

The brats were lightly smoked just enough to add a little color and some flavor. What was left in the bottom of the stuffer was saved for patties.









The spice mix must have some phosphates in it; the sausage plumps up nicely when cooked in a pan with a little water. The mushroom flavor was not that pronounced and the brat flavor was a little on the weak side.

Steamed the brats on the stove.









Mushroom deer brats are a very popular now at Midwestern deer processing operations.

I liked the patties better than the links.


----------

